# 225 amu , A/C delete questions help



## Ko4TiTy (Apr 27, 2011)

has anyone deleted the a/c off a tt 225 before, im going to attempt it when i install the new mishimoto rad,im also going to be taking off the front bumper just to make it easy*
questions 
1,what size belt would i need after removing the compresses 
2,do i need a dummy pulley to take its place
3,is there any vacuum involved with the A/C an how would i delete it properly

an if anyone knows were to find some one who posted it on vortex that would be grate 
thanks for the help


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

1.8T forum maybe could help with this one.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

1) Dunno, check the FAQ in the 1.8T forum and search.
2) No you don't. 
3) No there isn't.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Ko4TiTy said:


> has anyone deleted the a/c off a tt 225 before, im going to attempt it when i install the new mishimoto rad,im also going to be taking off the front bumper just to make it easy*
> questions
> 1,what size belt would i need after removing the compresses
> 2,do i need a dummy pulley to take its place
> ...


I have done it.

1. Look in the 1.8T DIY, "How To" Sticky.
2. No
3. No.

Its quite simple.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

You guys do remember that our windows let in about 3% of air compared to normal windows right? All I know is I lived a summer without AC and I think I lost a pound of water weight for every 5 minutes I was in the car lol

I used to back out of the driveway with the hatch open just to flush the hot air out. You can drive forwards till just over 25mph with it open as well haha


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

lol i just did mine the info is in the 1.8t FAQ here ya go bud.:thumbup:

A/C and/or P/S Delete Belt Size (transverse applications)
No P/S and No A/C - 35"
No A/C - 44-45.5" (OEM Belt 06A 145 933 D (1120mm/44") or NAPA/UAP belt 25-060441 for 44.75" or 25-060439 for 45.5")
(above data works with BOTH OE pullies and ECS's lightened/underdriven pullies)


----------



## Malant (Aug 30, 2004)

DougLoBue said:


> You guys do remember that our windows let in about 3% of air compared to normal windows right? All I know is I lived a summer without AC and I think I lost a pound of water weight for every 5 minutes I was in the car lol
> 
> I used to back out of the driveway with the hatch open just to flush the hot air out. You can drive forwards till just over 25mph with it open as well haha


Quoted for truth. Feels like your blasting heat during the summer.


----------



## Ko4TiTy (Apr 27, 2011)

MKllllvr28 said:


> lol i just did mine the info is in the 1.8t FAQ here ya go bud.:thumbup:
> 
> A/C and/or P/S Delete Belt Size (transverse applications)
> No P/S and No A/C - 35"
> ...


thanks dude, i have the ECS under pulleys too so it double helped me. im still gunna string measure to be safe


----------



## Ko4TiTy (Apr 27, 2011)

Malant said:


> Quoted for truth. Feels like your blasting heat during the summer.


:wave: well not for me i have the convertible haven't used the ac in 2 years, plus its more of a weekend Dub, then a daily :snowcool:


----------

